# Husky Jerks for saugeye ?



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

I know it's been brought up a lot but since I have had nothing but crappie on the brain for a good while now I was saugeye fishing last weekend and hooked a nice fish and seen a 4-5 lb one caught beside me and it got me thinking about years ago fishing for them. I'm getting a game plan together and it will include some suspending jerk baits. I need to know the average length, color of the ones most popular, please.


----------



## todd61 (Nov 22, 2009)

I like to use the hj10 or x-rap 10. The clown or silver/blue are my favorite colors.


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

i am just learning the stickbait bite myself and i did real good on hj8 in the glass minnow this past fall and x-raps 8 clown color.


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

I like the X-Rap 10s and the smithic rouges , though I am in no way an expert in this field , I only catch a handfull using this method every year under spill ways. A buddy of mine told me he had some success with small suspending Shad Raps, makes sense , but I have yet to try the technique. 

Where do other people use this technique? Are people casting against the shoreline coves in the open lakes?


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

at DC blue and silver orange belly HJ 12 has done best for me on bigger fish. Even worked in the middle of the day in the right location.

bigger HJ 12s dive slightly deeper than 10s. Suspending Rogues get slightly deeper than HJs. This is important because alot of times just like jig fishing you want to just be ticking the top of the rocks.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

X-rap 8's & 10's in blue/clown/olive/blackwhite all produce well. Personally I tend to stick with clown or blue/bluechrome from Nov-March. Also don't be afraid to "super size" your presentation (if your setup can handle the weight). I've had extremely good luck in Fall/Spring with the monster HJ-14 Husky jerks. They're big, loud, and BRIGHT, not to mention they tend to dive just a tad deeper then most any other stickbait (Rouge's aside). Alot of my monster eyes have come on HJ-14's, including the one in my avatar. Believe it or not I routinely catch "eaters" on that lure too, like 15-19". Them Saugeye have a nasty little attitude, a big bait doesn't phase them what so ever :B


----------



## jiggerman (Nov 2, 2009)

That little thing is bait.


----------



## sixtyminutes (Jan 3, 2009)

Ditto what Acklac7 said. Husky Jerks and Rouges (my favorite ) in large sizes work very well in cold water. Perhaps they move more water and the eyes can feel the vibrations better. My favorite color is black back/ silver with orange on the belly. I don't think the color matters to the fish but I have confidence in that stickbait. Silver with a black back always works. Bright colors if the water is muddy. Vibration is more important than color IMO. Try long pauses in your retrieve. Saugeyes ain't scared of big baits.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

sixtyminutes said:


> Perhaps they move more water and the eyes can feel the vibrations better.


Yup, i'll actually only throw them on a stout 6'6 Medium Heavy rod, as any other rod will "absorb" the vibration they tend to produce; I want those "vibes" going through the water, not the rod.!%


----------



## snuff (Apr 19, 2007)

I use rogues constantly. Clown,black/silver/orange bottom, and blue/silver. Had real good luck with them this fall at buckeye. Bass pro has them for $4.39 I beleive. Hj's are more expensive. I have only caught 1 fish at 15in.All others were over 20 in. Used a real slow retrieve. Lost 2 this year to snags. Planning on ordering more soon. Best time to fish was just before or after dark.

Good Luck Snuff


----------



## StumpHawg (May 17, 2011)

glasseyes said:


> I know it's been brought up a lot but since I have had nothing but crappie on the brain for a good while now I was saugeye fishing last weekend and hooked a nice fish and seen a 4-5 lb one caught beside me and it got me thinking about years ago fishing for them. I'm getting a game plan together and it will include some suspending jerk baits. I need to know the average length, color of the ones most popular, please.


I have better luck on the jerk baits when outflow is above 400cfi, hope this helps Glasseyes


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

Ok, great ideas, thanks guys. As long as I keep the bright colors and sizes 10-12 I think I'll just buy a couple anyway and see how it go's. I fish mostly for them with the plastics but I remember years ago the stick bait was the top choice especially at night, early morning. Thanks again.


----------

